# Could she be pregnant



## Betty&wilma (9 mo ago)

I've had my rats for around 4 months got them from a pet shop as "sisters" well now one has gained dramatic weight and has become more lazy wanting to chill and sleep more. Could it be possible the pet shop sexed them wrong and she's infact pregnant?


----------



## Little rat beans (12 mo ago)

If you've already had them 4 months she couldn't have been pregnant when you got her (the gestation period for rats is about 3 weeks) so make sure to check your other rats just in case. If you're unsure you can always post pictures here to get help with sexing them. She doesn't necessarily look pregnant to me but I don't have much experience with pregnant rats so I could be wrong. Do you know the signs to look for to tell if she is pregnant?


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Its a possibility, but her stomach (to me) looks a bit more... Tube-y? Then round.


----------



## Little rat beans (12 mo ago)

Make sure to watch her over the next few weeks. In the last week of pregnancy her nipples will lose hair and be mich more prominent along with a very round protruding belly. She'll also start nesting especially towards the end. If these things happen she's more than likely pregnant.


----------

